# black dhb jersey, swap for hi viz



## bonj2 (1 Feb 2009)

I don't wear this 'cos it's black, and I want a high viz one.
perfect condition.
3 back pockets + extra zipped pocket on middle one.
pullover style with half zip from chest.
size medium.

if anyone's got a high viz one they want to swap please let me know.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Feb 2009)

or i'll sell it for a tenner + 2 quid postage


----------



## JamesK (17 Feb 2009)

Would you consider £10 delivered? Could you let me know when you bought it, and what condition it's in?

Thanks,

James


----------



## Radius (10 Mar 2009)

Sold this yet Ben?


----------



## markiemc13 (22 Oct 2009)

ive got a hi vis one i can swap  interested - markiemc13@hotmail.co.uk


----------

